# Can an Endo scratch still be effective two months later??



## think+positive (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm just about to embark on my third and possibly final FET.

As suggested by my Dr I had an endo scratch in April then the following month we had a round of natural modified IVF. Through which we got a good embryo but my lining was too thin for them to transfer.

The embryo has been frozen and in going back in a couple of weeks for FET.

*Has anyone had BFP's 2 months after a scratch??* I'm working myself up trying to decide whether to just go ahead with the transfer (obviously I'm desperate to be pregnant ASAP) and hope for the best. Or wait another month and have another scratch this month.

Also I found the scratch pretty painful so not too keen to repeat but would if it will make all the difference.

Any advice/previous experience would be great!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi 

They say the scratch is effective for 3 months so you should be ok.
I had my scratch at the end of August and got my BFP on the 20th October.

Good luck xx


----------



## think+positive (Apr 15, 2016)

That's really encouraging! I hope all is going well for you. Thanks x


----------

